# 2014 Atomic Nomad [S] Temper Ti (gear for next year)



## skidmarks (Jan 10, 2013)

Great day of Ski Testing at Okemo today as Atomic rolls out it's new 2014 Nomad series with ARC technology. We had better than average groomed New England conditions with a surface you could set an edge into. 

My most favorite ski of the Day was the all-new Nomad  Temper Ti (173 cm) 124-73-104 R:14M with All Mountain Rocker. This ski encouraged you to carve sling-shot arcs and really let you get your feet out and away from you.

For such an easy to ski, ski I was impressed that the better skiers in our group found no speed limit on the Temper Ti.
The new "ARC" technology is built into the ski binding interface. It allows the ski to flex naturally in the middle of the ski promoting smooth turns.

I think Atomic nailed it with this ski and it's the perfect tool for those of us who love to carve.


----------



## Nick (Jan 10, 2013)

That is one damn sexy looking ski. 

How does that perform on non-groomed surfaces? (Moguls, pow, crud)


----------



## drjeff (Jan 10, 2013)

Almost seems like a rockered version of my old beloved, and frankly iconic Atomic B50 Metron's from a few years ago!

I'm going to 100% stop at the shop by Mount Snow where I get most of my family's gear and ask the guys what they thought of them, since as they were fitting me for new Lange RS130's last Monday, they mentioned that they were going to Okemo today for the Atomic demo and that Atomic was debuting some supposedly new technology for them that is going to be a big deal (or so they say  )


----------



## marcski (Jan 11, 2013)

Hasn't Atomic been doing the "free-flex" thing for years now...Atomics own branded bindings from a few years back had some type of flex technology built into the bindings which they claimed also did not interfere with the ski's flex...?


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 11, 2013)

Nick said:


> That is one damn sexy looking ski.
> 
> How does that perform on non-groomed surfaces? (Moguls, pow, crud)



Not as well as the Blackeye Ti or Crimson Ti but as they say you need to choose your weapons.



drjeff said:


> Almost seems like a rockered version of my old beloved, and frankly iconic Atomic B50 Metron's from a few years ago!
> 
> I'm going to 100% stop at the shop by Mount Snow where I get most of my family's gear and ask the guys what they thought of them, since as they were fitting me for new Lange RS130's last Monday, they mentioned that they were going to Okemo today for the Atomic demo and that Atomic was debuting some supposedly new technology for them that is going to be a big deal (or so they say  )



If you're talking about the guys from First Trax they were making some sick turns on that ski!


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 11, 2013)

marcski said:


> Hasn't Atomic been doing the "free-flex" thing for years now...Atomics own branded bindings from a few years back had some type of flex technology built into the bindings which they claimed also did not interfere with the ski's flex...?



Yes they did own the free-flex thing for years when Atomic bought ESS. ARC technology has more to do with the ski and binding interface as the ski is designed to bow/bend from the middle.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 11, 2013)

skidmarks said:


> If you're talking about the guys from First Trax they were making some sick turns on that ski!



Yup, Mark and John can make some SERIOUS turns!  I've had many a fun time with them skiing and road cycling and golfing over the last few years for sure!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 11, 2013)

great looking short swing GINSU !!!!! huge Atomic fanboy here,love my 2 prs of SX 10's and want a new rockered version for my new version!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 11, 2013)

Atomic ARC? Back to the future:


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 15, 2013)

I want. What was the side cut and what sizes do they go up to? 

Atomic makes the best looking skis IMO.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> I want. What was the side cut and what sizes do they go up to?
> 
> Atomic makes the best looking skis IMO.



124-73-104 14m radius! 

A bit narrower than their "legendary" B50 Metrons from a few years ago with a similar radius. Having my last 3 pairs of skis being 2 pairs of B50 Metrons and now a pair of their VF 75's from last years line up, i've been on Atomic's 13-14 meter radius "front side power carver" for the last 5 years and with the exception of Blizzard's Magnums the last few years haven't found a carving ski that comes close! 

Can't wait to see what Atomic did with their power carver concept and then adding some rocker into the mix! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 16, 2013)

14m in a nice cut. I'm intrigued. All mountain rocker on a carving ski, I will have to demo these when they come around. 

Nick, you have the Crimson Ti, right? Whats the radius on that ski and how do they perform in bumps?


----------



## matierce (Apr 5, 2013)

Are these the same Ski I had on my last vacation? I rented them and can't find them on the internet when searching for Atomic Nomad (S) Magnet. The numbers match: 124-73-104-R=14m


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I doubt you had them on your last vacation.  They are not available to the public yet.


----------



## NorCal (Apr 29, 2013)

I just spent three days at Mammoth Mtn CA at the PSIA convention. I was fortunate enough to be able to ski this ski for 2 days. I skied the 181 at a 14.7m radius. Really really nice. The first morning was firm and the ski held really well. By the afternoon of my second day temperatures were approaching 70 and the corn was getting pretty deep off-piste. The Temper just sliced through it. It skied well through the bumps off of the gondola and chair 23. For the 3rd day I brought out some old Metron B5s (172cm) and the B5s felt sluggish in comparison. This is an incredible ski. The new Radon was also in attendance, but not in my size. The clinician who skied the Radon just tore through everything on that ski as well. More than any ski I have ever been on, this ski just got out of the way and did anything I asked of it. I have owned the Crimson and Savage as well as several Atomic Race skis. Having broken my favorite skis last season, I was in the market. As stated, I put two full days on these puppies and skied everything from morning hard pack to deep afternoon corn. That nice narrow waste did sink a bit when things got deep, but so long as you carved the turns, nothing could stop these skis.  The rocker seems subtle and the 181 length skied about like a 175 Ti-GS. The ski never felt squirrely-short like some rockered skis do.  I spent some time on these skis doing pivot side slips down moderate steeps and it pivoted really well when asked. The ski likes forward pressure, but has huge sweet spot so that when you get bucked into the back seat, recovery is a breeze. As soon as I can get a pair on order, I'm on it.


----------



## rff105 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Need a 3rd Ski*



skidmarks said:


> My most favorite ski of the Day was the all-new Nomad  Temper Ti (173 cm) 124-73-104 R:14M with All Mountain Rocker. This ski encouraged you to carve sling-shot arcs and really let you get your feet out and away from you.
> 
> For such an easy to ski, ski I was impressed that the better skiers in our group found no speed limit on the Temper Ti.
> The new "ARC" technology is built into the ski binding interface. It allows the ski to flex naturally in the middle of the ski promoting smooth turns.
> ...




I am looking for an All Mountain ski for some PA crud. I have the Atomic Redster GS and SL skies, and I am looking for a ski I can just go out and have fun with, but when I hit some ice, can hold an edge. I would be using theses for free ski and some bumps, but don't want to regret not having the GSs when I hit some nice groomers. Most of the all mountain skis I have tried seem to lazy and can't hold and edge, but that is always compared to the Redsters. Is the Temper SI the right ski for me, or is there something else I should be considering?


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 26, 2013)

I skied the Temper TI 173 a few weeks ago at Okemo's demo day. A tad chilly that day with 8 degrees for a high. Needless to say all man made and fast that day. Of the six skis I demo'd that day, the Temper TI was far and away the most impressive. Flat out no speed limit and for me, the steering input was how much pressure I put on my big toe of the outside ski. Surgeon-like response. But what about moguls? They had the Plunge seeded with 2-3 foot bumps with the back sides a little scratchy. I put down a line from top to bottom like I've never skied a bump run! Amazing speed control through the bumps with the carbon fiber in the tail helping me stay out of the back seat. Didn't get any real feel in the crud except for a few areas of the sides of the trail that had a little, and they motored through that just fine. At $999 a pair, I will be looking for the 2013's next season, but this ski is impressive.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 26, 2013)

Beetlenut said:


> But what about moguls? They had the Plunge seeded with 2-3 foot bumps with the back sides a little scratchy. I put down a line from top to bottom like I've never skied a bump run! Amazing speed control through the bumps with the carbon fiber in the tail helping me stay out of the back seat. Didn't get any real feel in the crud except for a few areas of the sides of the trail that had a little, and they motored through that just fine. At $999 a pair, I will be looking for the 2013's next season, but this ski is impressive.



Do these have flat tails?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 26, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> Do these have flat tails?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They're not a twin tip or park ski. So yes, flat tail with a layer of carbon fiber. Kind of reminded me of an old Rossi 7S they way they unload you out of a turn with that forward rebound.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 26, 2013)

Beetlenut said:


> They're not a twin tip or park ski. So yes, flat tail with a layer of carbon fiber. Kind of reminded me of an old Rossi 7S they way they unload you out of a turn with that forward rebound.



I demoed some Atomic Blackeye's last season.  They were a fun ski, but the tails flair up a bit.  Nothing like a twin tip, but enough for the ski to go out from under me in the bumps if I got in the back seat...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Dec 26, 2013)

Daaaang... these are intriguing.  I'm keeping an eye out for carvers.  The price is a bit high but if I get the chance I'll have to demo.

Sidenote:  I tried a performance rental recently.  The Salomon 24 Hours Pro.  Weird name but a pretty fun carver also with a 73 waist.  Prices I've seen online were relatively cheap.


----------



## Bandit2941 (Oct 7, 2015)

I thought I would bump this old thread instead of starting a new one. Who's on the temper or radon? Considering purchasing one of these for this year. How are they in the bumps? Looking for an east coast daily driver hard pack carving ski but I also ski a lot of bumps so I'm not looking for something ridiculously stiff. I like the old Metron M10 and M11 for this job. Thoughts?


----------

